# tedder 3 point or trailed



## griffman (Apr 9, 2011)

I need to get a larger tedder. Currently have a 2 star looking at a 4 star. My fields are not perfectly smooth so I am not sure if trailed or 3 point would work the best. I did notice the 2 star getting bounced a bit if pulled to fast. Any suggestions?


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

they both have there ups and downs. Three points are harder to steal so you wont get robbed if you leave it in a field some where, but tow behinds can be pulled buy a truck if your fields are down the road aways saving driving time on a tractor. on a tedder that small three point or tow behind will track quite well they will bounce if you drive to fast.
If you get a six star you can slow down and cover more ground. any how good luck and make sure you can ajust the angle of the tedder to get a good even spread without picking up dirt.


----------



## griffman (Apr 9, 2011)

six star maybe an option, right now too much hay with too little equipment. Thanks for the help


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

griffman said:


> I need to get a larger tedder. Currently have a 2 star looking at a 4 star. My fields are not perfectly smooth so I am not sure if trailed or 3 point would work the best. I did notice the 2 star getting bounced a bit if pulled to fast. Any suggestions?


 Match a tedder to your mower or you will be wasting $$$


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

griffman : I prefer trailed implements myself, probably because I am limited as far as 3pt tractors avaible. I do believe a trailed tedder works better on rougher ground. Had a lot of experience with a two rotar last year on heavy swaths of oats. With in two days of putting the oats down, recieved 5'' of rain, before ground dried out oats sprouted and started to root down. To salvage the straw I had to rip it apart twice with the tedder. By the time I got it baled, straw was all in ft. long pieces or shorter. Buyers are loving it now for calf hutches and other small critters; getting premium prices. I did have crop insurance on the grain so did't come out too bad !! John


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

3 pt if its going to be on the same tractor all year. trailed if using multiple tractors or taking on and off the tractor often


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

Think about this the US market is 95% a pull-type tedder market. Is it easy to to sell to the 5% that want something different and then decid to sell it an d expect the 95% to jump at it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Griffman, I use 4 basket Krone tedders and really like them. I use trailed type because I can hook to my pu and pull to field without making too many trips over the road with the tractor. Just like Hay Dr. said, be sure to match it to your mower. Mike


----------

